# Cutting Nails



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I think after 4 years, I finally feel like I know what I am doing with cutting the nails. Jack as usual is the most easiest to clip. I have to bribe Dexter, he is such a big baby. 

I clip the nails while I have the boys sit on my lap....this is where they get combed/brushed. 

I use the claw type clippers. I approach the nail from the underside. Look at the nail on the underside. You will see a natural stop point if you slide your clippers along the underside, the clippers will actually stop there because there is a ridge. This ridge is just beyond the the quick (blood flow to the nail).

The most hardest part of getting the boy's nails clipped is getting the nail ready (holding, moving hair out of the way just so you can see what you are doing). Dexter loves to move, so it takes several attempts to get the nail right so I can see it. 

Anyway.....I do reward especially with Dexter. I got all nails, including the dew nails. I hate those dew nails....they are so hard to get a hold of, I have to separate the hair, the nails are short and it is difficult to get under the nail. I actually pull the hair near the nail so the nail is exposed and sticking up for me. 

I find that ridge, then take my clippers and lay the clippers on the pad to clip out toward the nail. Anything hanging past the pad is what you want to clip off. 

Study the nails carefully....looking for that blood supply, it should not be near to where you are trimming.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good stuff Linda, I always feel sorry for people whose dogs have black nails.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

davetgabby said:


> good stuff Linda, I always feel sorry for people whose dogs have black nails.


lol. ditto.


----------



## NvonS (Jul 8, 2010)

Try putting the paw into a child size mitten. Push the nails through the knit. It gets the hair out of the way and gives you a clear view.


----------



## Laci'sMom (Oct 16, 2012)

I like that mitten ideal....have to give that a try!


----------



## Audogs (May 28, 2012)

Try nylon stockings. The nails easily poke through. 



Julie ~Spokane, WA~ 
& Harry the GR, Stonecroft Ordinary Wizarding Levels
& Sam, the Havanese
Champ at the Bridge 3/10/99, Mac at the Bridge 7/13/00, 
Molly at the Bridge 3/11/05, Buddy at the Bridge 12/18/06, 
Moe at the Bridge 4/26/07, Jilly at the Bridge 10/15/11
“Home is where the weenies are!”


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Our vet just told us an interesting way to cut their black nails--she said to cut back until you see a little bulls eye on the quick, then stop. We had just had our dogs nails cut so she showed us and sure enough, there was a tiny black dot, just like a bulls eye.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have trimmed countless black nails. The quick as well as the nails are almost always shorter in the back so beware. Look for any light colored nails and use those to get a rough idea. Nails are either the same width all the way through or are talon shaped. Most are the talon shape which is much easier. The nail has a natural taper to it and where the nail just starts to get fat (side view) is where I cut. Yes look for the "bullseye "as well, that's where the quick will start. The toes on the outsides of the foot also tends to be a teeny bit shorter than the middle toes. Best to study the nails first if you are not sure and then do sure, steady and quick movements. Do not fuss with the dog unless he is well behaved. Also try using a nail grinder as it is safer. With that you need to clip off excess nail first and then dremel for a slightly shorter and smooth finish. If the nails are not too long just dremel them. Do not dremel an entire long nail unless the dog does not tolerate regular clipping as the dremel creates friction and heat and using it on a higher power for a nail with a lot of nail past the quick will heat the nerve ending. When you clip you can't go right on top of the quick because it will put pressure on the nerve ending and cause discomfort for the dog and possibly cut the quick.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

For black nails that are not talon shaped the nails are either in ok shape or if definitely long, you just kind of have to guess but just do a little at a time and look for signs of the quick. Have the quick stop powder handy just in case and if you cut the nail short and it's gushing and won't stop bleeding bring to vet. I've never cut a nail short like that but I've seen new people do it and owners.


----------

